

PG on Bloomberg: Don't Look at Groupon's Numbers - optimus

I found this sort of strange. He mentioned that Andrew Mason is a smart guy, and by definition, smart guys end up figuring out that a bad idea is eventually bad.<p>But I don't think investors and money money managers know the leaders of their portfolio companies as well as they know the companies themselves.<p>Would this generally apply to equities investing as well?<p>He's on now, live, by the way.<p>Update:<p>Re: Hipmunk - No money from flight search. The money's in hotel search.<p>Exciting trends: online rentals (spaces), smartphone/tablet apps.<p>Show's over.
======
hzay
Comment on the title: He didn't say "Don't look at Groupon's numbers". That's
what Bloomberg flashed. He said something like "I wouldn't be looking too
closely at Groupon's numbers if I were to invest in them. I would look at
Andrew Mason instead and he's a smart guy."

~~~
optimus
He actually did say that. Your quote is more of a paraphrase.

